# Free Bales for Pheasant Feeding



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

SE ND pheasant hunters!

Pheasants Forever has free bales of wheat and millet for the taking.

If you have a honey hole and you would like the birds there to survive the winter they are going to need some food.

Contact me through this site or our PF website: www.dakotaeastpf.com and we can coordinate a time and date to load up some bales for you.

Remember-Dead hens don't lay eggs.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Jon, the Litchville Wildlife Club would like to talk to about the bales. pm on the way.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

still have some bales left...

Get them out there - dead hens don't lay eggs

Drop me a pm if you are interested


----------

